# Le dije que espere



## Tin

Algunas veces he oído en boca de hablantes hispanoamericanos, creo que como mínimo argentinos, el uso del presente de subjuntivo en lugar del pretérito de subjuntivo cuando se trata de una oración en pasado, lo cual me suena muy chocante. ¿Sabéis si es un fenómeno muy extendido, reciente, etc.?

Me refiero a decir:
_Le dije (a él/ella) que espere._

En lugar de:
_Le dije (a él/ella) que esperara/esperase._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Según se desprende de varios otros hilos, sí, es habitual al menos entre los compañeros argentinos. Espera a ver qué te contestan desde allí o a que alguien recupere alguno de esos hilos...

Saludos


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí, es muy habitual. A mí me sigue chocando. Pero es una cuestión de costumbre; cuando termine de instalarse será como el leísmo tolerado.


----------



## Tin

Mister Draken said:


> Sí, es muy habitual. A mí me sigue chocando. Pero es una cuestión de costumbre; cuando termine de instalarse será como el leísmo tolerado.


¿Quieres decir que es un fenómeno reciente solo de algunos argentinos? ¿No se sabe por qué nace este fenómeno?


----------



## Mister Draken

Tin said:


> ¿Quieres decir que es un fenómeno reciente solo de algunos argentinos? ¿No se sabe por qué nace este fenómeno?


No me atrevo a afirmar que sea reciente. Y de seguro ya hay trabajos académicos al respecto, que posiblemente incluyan las causas o las razones que han dado lugar a este fenómeno en particular. Muchas veces es por una malentendida economía de lenguaje (o por falta de recursos lingüísticos). Los medios de comunicación desde luego amplifican y expanden este tipo de fenómenos que, por cierto, se dan en todos los países. Varía de país en país, pero existen en todos.


----------



## elroy

Pensé que eso se daba en todas las variantes del español.


----------



## Xiscomx

¿Se da solo en 3ª persona o en todas en general?
Nos dijo que esperemos (esperásemos)​Les dijo que esperen (esperasen)​Os dijo que esperéis (esperaseis)​
¿Ocurre lo mismo con otros verbos?
Le dije que lo compre (lo comprara?​Le dije que no lo coma (no lo comiera)​


----------



## danieleferrari

Xiscomx said:


> ¿Se da solo en 3ª persona o en todas en general?
> Nos dijo que esperemos (esperásemos)​Les dijo que esperen (esperasen)​Os dijo que esperéis (esperaseis)​
> ¿Ocurre lo mismo con otros verbos?
> Le dije que lo compre (lo comprara?​Le dije que no lo coma (no lo comiera)​


 ¿La consideráis una falta de _consecutio temporum_?


----------



## Xiscomx

Para mí es un anacoluto puro y llano.


----------



## Doraemon-

danieleferrari said:


> ¿La consideráis una falta de _consecutio temporum_?


Sí, totalmente.


----------



## Azarosa

No necesariamente es una afrenta a la_ consecutio temporum _ni un anacoluto. Maticemos el asunto, porque en realidad existen las dos opciones. Se denomina _doble acceso _(también doble anclaje o doble orientación temporal) a la doble dependencia temporal que muestra el Verbo 2 en ciertos contextos de subordinación, es decir, al hecho de que el V2 pueda estar orientado desde el momento del habla, a la vez que en función del tiempo expresado por el V1 (§ 24.3.2e, NGLE). Esto explica que la pauta sea característica de las verdades tenidas por universales o atemporales; por ejemplo: _Copérnico probó que la Tierra gira alrededor del Sol_, pero si lo viéramos desde la perspectiva de Copérnico o del tiempo verbal del enunciado principal, podemos decir que este _probó que la tierra giraba alrededor del sol._ Igualmente (y acá voy a los tiempos verbales planteados por el OP), una situación puede prolongarse más allá del momento del habla, como en _Me pidió que {fuera ~ vaya} a la fiesta_, donde el empleo de _vaya_ implica que la fiesta de la que se habla no ha tenido lugar o no ha terminado (§ 23.3.1c; NGLE).


----------



## danieleferrari

Azarosa said:


> No necesariamente es una afrenta a la_ consecutio temporum _ni un anacoluto. Maticemos el asunto, porque en realidad existen las dos opciones. Se denomina _doble acceso _(también doble anclaje o doble orientación temporal) a la doble dependencia temporal que muestra el Verbo 2 en ciertos contextos de subordinación, es decir, al hecho de que el V2 pueda estar orientado desde el momento del habla, a la vez que en función del tiempo expresado por el V1 (§ 24.3.2e, NGLE). Esto explica que la pauta sea característica de las verdades tenidas por universales o atemporales; por ejemplo: _Copérnico probó que la Tierra gira alrededor del Sol_, pero si lo viéramos desde la perspectiva de Galileo o del tiempo verbal del enunciado principal, podemos decir que este _probó que la tierra giraba alrededor del sol._ Igualmente (y acá voy a los tiempos verbales planteados por el OP), una situación puede prolongarse más allá del momento del habla, como en _Me pidió que {fuera ~ vaya} a la fiesta_, donde el empleo de _vaya_ implica que la fiesta de la que se habla no ha tenido lugar o no ha terminado (§ 23.3.1c; NGLE).


Pues entonces no es algo diatópico y característico de ciertas variedades, ¿no?


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> Pues entonces no es algo diatópico y característico de ciertas variedades, ¿no?


Nones.


----------



## elroy

Azarosa said:


> en _Me pidió que {fuera ~ vaya} a la fiesta_, donde el empleo de _vaya_ implica que la fiesta de la que se habla no ha tenido lugar o no ha terminado


Tengo entendido que “vaya” se puede usar en cualquier situación, aunque la fiesta haya terminado. Es decir, que es una concordancia verbal _*facultativa*_, al menos en el habla coloquial y en todas las variantes del castellano. Así de simple.

_¿Fuiste a la fiesta la semana pasada?
Pues no. Me pidieron que vaya / fuera / fuese, pero no fui. _


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> Tengo entendido que “vaya” se puede usar en cualquier situación, aunque la fiesta haya terminado. Es decir, que es una concordancia verbal _*facultativa*_, al menos en el habla coloquial y en todas las variantes del castellano. Así de simple.
> 
> _¿Fuiste a la fiesta la semana pasada?
> Pues no. Me pidieron que vaya / fuera / fuese, pero no fui. _


Diría que en, en tal caso, ese planteo suyo sí tiene que ver con las normas de "corrección" imperantes en cada zona que, huelga decirlo, pueden diferir de una geografía a otra; o directamente con la frecuencia de uso en la oralidad. La concordancia facultativa (o arbitraria) en un escrito podría ser inaceptable.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

elroy said:


> Fuiste a la fiesta la semana pasada?
> Pues no. Me pidieron que vaya  / fuera / fuese, pero no fui.


En mi variedad, jamás se usaría ese "vaya". Y no creo que cumpla con la condición que apuntaba más arriba @Azarosa para ser considerado correcto...

Y, por cierto, tampoco veo relación con el ejemplo de la consulta original en aquella explicación, válida, por otra parte, para el ejemplo de "Copérnico" o el de "la fiesta" (cuando aún no se ha producido).

Saludos


----------



## Ballenero

Tin said:


> Algunas veces he oído en boca de hablantes hispanoamericanos, creo que como mínimo argentinos, el uso del presente de subjuntivo en lugar del pretérito de subjuntivo cuando se trata de una oración en pasado, lo cual me suena muy chocante. ¿Sabéis si es un fenómeno muy extendido, reciente, etc.?
> 
> Me refiero a decir:
> _Le dije (a él/ella) que espere._
> 
> En lugar de:
> _Le dije (a él/ella) que esperara/esperase._


Pero ¿en qué situación?
Porque hay casos en los que está bien usado:
-_Él quería comprarlo ya pero le dije que espere hasta que bajen el precio._

Y dado que en América usan ese pretérito para todas las situaciones, veo posible cosas como:
-_Ya le dije que espere, que enseguida le atenderá el doctor._


----------



## elroy

Miguel On Ojj said:


> no creo que cumpla con la condición que apuntaba más arriba @Azarosa para ser considerado correcto...


Claro, fue precisamente mi objetivo presentar un uso *distinto *que *no* cumpliese con dicha condición. Estoy muy seguro de haber escuchado y/o leído frases como “Me pidieron que vaya, pero no fui” en boca de hablantes nativos, y nunca tuve la impresión de que fuese algo particular de una u otra variedad.


----------



## elroy

Búsqueda para “pidio que vaya”, entrecomillado, en páginas web de varios países:

🇪🇸 "pidio que vaya" site:.es - Google Search
🇦🇷 "pidio que vaya" site:.ar - Google Search
🇨🇴 "pidio que vaya" site:.co - Google Search
🇲🇽 "pidio que vaya" site:.mx - Google Search

Un ejemplo: 

_Zelenski agradeció el «abrumador apoyo» de Washington, pero pidió que vaya un paso más allá y, para ello, cambió del ucraniano al inglés para dirigirse directamente en inglés a Biden, que no se encontraba en el Capitolio._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

elroy said:


> “Me pidieron que vaya, pero no fui” en boca de hablantes nativos


No creo que hablantes nativos del español "europeo", como dicen por ahí arriba, porque si al acto al que le pidieron que fuera ya ha sucedido jamás se diría "vaya" sino "fuera" o "fuese".


elroy said:


> Zelenski agradeció el «abrumador apoyo» de Washington, pero pidió que vaya un paso más allá y, para ello, cambió del ucraniano al inglés para dirigirse directamente en inglés a Biden, que no se encontraba en el Capitolio.


Ahí, sonándome bastante mal, yo interpreto que ese "vaya" es una petición para algo futuro; y quizás no esté mal, pero me parecería más lógico (la dichosa _consecutio temporum_ que apuntaba @danieleferrari) "_pero pidió que fuera un paso más allá..._"

Saludos


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ballenero said:


> Pero ¿en qué situación?
> Porque hay casos en los que está bien usado:
> -_Él quería comprarlo ya pero le dije que espere hasta que bajen el precio._


Incluso en esta situación sigue sonando mejor _"esperase" hasta que "bajaran" el precio_. O eso, o hacerlo en estilo directo: _pero le dije: "Espera hasta que bajen el precio"._

Un saludo


----------



## elroy

Miguel On Ojj said:


> No creo que hablantes nativos del español "europeo"


¿Has visto los resultados de las páginas de España?



Miguel On Ojj said:


> sonándome bastante mal


Para gustos, los colores. Otro cosa es que jamás se use en España. Eso no lo veo.


----------



## Rocko!

Guillermo Rojo (RAE) dice que también es posible encontrar esto en el castellano culto peninsular. Otro gramático dice que en Chile se usa mucho ahora pero que no se usaba antes, por lo que yo supongo que esto es más de gente joven en ese país.


----------



## Artifacs

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Me suenan mal


 A mí también, (¿será el café?)

Si el evento ya ha terminado, no me cuadra ese «vaya» ahí.


----------



## S.V.

Hola, Tin. También lo ves en el 24.8q Mamá siempre quería que preparara la ensalada. Luego hablas de un proceso imparcial con _amàsse_ ( ɪᴛ sin _amara_), que deja alguna huella. _Te juro que si yo habría tenido en ese momento un ladrillo se lo tiro por la cabeza_ (Sábato). Esto último también en Chile, como en Navarra, y desplazas otros vestigios de _-ra_.

En bcn.gob.ar: _Una vez la mamá de una de las amigas le pidió que vaya a la escuela a cantar y ella fue_. Raro aquí, ya acabado todo.


----------



## Azarosa

S.V. said:


> En bcn.gob.ar: _Una vez la mamá de una de las amigas le pidió que vaya a la escuela a cantar y ella fue_. Raro aquí, ya acabado todo.


Esa es una transcripción de relato oral, y como tal se ha respetado el registro de la persona. Como he dicho antes, tiene que ver en tal caso con las normas de corrección, frecuencia de uso, etc. que primen en cada lugar. En un registro cuidado o en un texto escrito y específico (literario, académico, técnico), esa forma no se consideraría correcta en mis pagos. En cuanto a la oración que toma de Sábato, el personaje que habla es de un registro absolutamente inculto y descuidado, como puede verse en el fragmento completo; no creo que sirva como ejemplo:
_Sabé –explicó con amargura–, un día le dijo que vendía la cuarenta y que con lo peso que se había juntado compraba a media un tasímetro. Te podé imaginar la bronca del viejo. Se enojó, lo insultó, rogó, pero todo fue inútil, porque Bachicha e duro como mármo. Te juro que *__si yo habría tenido __en ese momento un ladrillo, se lo tiro por la cabeza. Todo inútil. Se compró el tasi y se lo trajo aquí, pa mejor. El viejo estuvo a la cama como un me. Cuando se levantó ya no era el mismo de ante. _(Sobre héroes y tumbas)


----------



## Mister Draken

Me parece excelente que hayas hecho la aclaración de que el texto citado se trata de la transcripción de un relato oral. Sé que este no es un foro que involucre la traducción, pero en muchas ocasiones en cuanto traductor me encuentro con estos casos y lo último que se me ocurriría es introducir "correcciones gramaticales" a una narración en la cual a todas luces se reproduce el modo en que habla una persona o grupo de personas. Y, para el caso, lo mismo es válido para un corrector/a. Y no me contradigo, ya que mi inervención de #3 la hice pensando que 


Azarosa said:


> En un registro cuidado o en un texto escrito y específico (literario, académico, técnico), esa forma no se consideraría correcta en mis pagos.



Lo que sí espero es que los periodistas escriban o hablen con un registro cuidado. Lo mismo que espero de escritores, académicos/universitarios, traductores, correctores.


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> Me parece excelente que hayas hecho la aclaración de que el texto citado se trata de la transcripción de un relato oral. Sé que este no es un foro que involucre la traducción, pero en muchas ocasiones en cuanto traductor me encuentro con estos casos y lo último que se me ocurriría es introducir "correcciones gramaticales" a una narración en la cual a todas luces se reproduce el modo en que habla una persona o grupo de personas. Y, para el caso, lo mismo es válido para un corrector/a. Y no me contradigo, ya que mi inervención de #3 la hice pensando que
> 
> 
> Lo que sí espero es que los periodistas escriban o hablen con un registro cuidado. Lo mismo que espero de escritores, académicos/universitarios, traductores, correctores.


❤️  ❤️  ❤️


----------



## lagartija68

Yo creo que es usual en el Río de la la Plata (al menos de esta orilla) cuando el indefinido está usado en lugar del preterito perfecto (compuesto), que casi no usamos.

En aquella Navidad del 85, mi padre me pidió que me fuera de su casa.

Pero:

Hoy mi padre me pidió (ha pedido) que me vaya de su casa.


----------



## lagartija68

Xiscomx said:


> ¿Ocurre lo mismo con otros verbos?
> Le dije que lo compre (lo comprara?Le dije que no lo coma (no lo comiera)


Con todos, no depende ni del verbo ni de la persona.


----------



## Rocko!

El siguiente texto español que contiene *los dos modos de hablar* me parece sumamente interesante por tres motivos:
1. Lo dijo Pilar del Río, presidenta de la Fundación Saramago (me la imagino a ella tratando siempre de hablar un impecable castellano; es sevillana).
2. El matiz de subjuntivo es, yo opino, de súplica o convencimiento; y el matiz del indicativo es, yo opino, imperativo o para animar fuertemente a una persona.
3. Yo pondría este ejemplo de uso dentro de la categoría de ejemplos hallados dentro del “castellano culto peninsular” (obviamente el castellano culto peninsular no usa la forma analizada en este hilo, sino que la forma analizada en este hilo puede aparecer a veces en el castellano culto peninsular).

Hay que tomar en cuenta —porque es muy importante— que el libro que se menciona en el siguiente texto, *ya había sido escrito* cuando se hizo la entrevista. El fragmento:


> [pregunta] ¿Cómo ha sido recuperar toda esa memoria de José Saramago al escribir La intuición de la isla?
> [respuesta] No te voy a decir que ha sido dramático ni gozoso. Cuando Alba *me pidió que escribiera* el libro, cuando una editorial pequeñita *me pidió que escriba* el libro, le dije que sí porque (...)


Fuente: NatGeo

*el entrevistador, José Alejandro Adamuz, nació en Cataluña. Es filólogo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Rocko! said:


> me la imagino a ella tratando siempre de hablar un impecable castellano


Sin conseguirlo, porque en la inmediatez de lo oral a todos se nos escapan cosas "raras": vamos a decir algo y la mente, que va más rápido, elige otros derroteros y nos salen oraciones incoherentes o directamente erróneas sintácticamente. O, como en este caso, una impecable construcción (me pidió que escribiera) y, a continuación, un error de bulto (me pidió que escriba), teniendo en cuenta que el libro ya está escrito y se está presentando.

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Sin conseguirlo


    Bueno, confieso que encontrar ejemplos españoles que usen esta estructura, de situaciones comenzadas y concluidas en el pasado, es casi misión imposible. Es un uso americano.


----------



## juanjorel

Me parece que es correcto: 

"Me pidió que escriba algo y yo lo escribí".

¿Por qué estaría mal eso?

"Hace cinco años me pidió que compre una casa".

- "Comprate una casa".

- Y yo me compré una casa. 

Para mí está bien, o será que ya estoy acostombrado, no sé, de hecho lo otro no me suena tanto.


----------



## Aviador

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, confieso que encontrar ejemplos españoles que usen esta estructura, de situaciones comenzadas y concluidas en el pasado, es casi misión imposible. Es un uso americano.


Bueno, no de toda América, al menos entre los hablantes de Chile eso no se estila, según creo.
A pesar de visitar Argentina muy frecuentemente y de tener muchos colegas rioplatenses con los que hablo casi a diario, ese uso del indicativo presente después de décadas sigue sonándome incómodo.

P. D.: Bueno, exageré con eso de "casi a diario" pero igual es con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## S.V.

juanjorel said:


> "Me pidió que escriba algo y yo lo escribí".
> 
> ¿Por qué estaría mal eso?
> 
> "Hace cinco años me pidió que compre una casa".


Sí, también para responderle a Elroy, al hablar de frecuencia, y lo asimilado de un patrón, tendrías

　　▓▒░　　▒░░
　　▓▒░　　▒░░
　　▓▒░　　▒░░

en los barrios de Bs. As., en vez de

　　▒░░　　　∅
　　░░　　　　∅
　　░░　　　　∅

en otras casas. Los segundos para _Hace cinco años me pidió que compre_, etc. Los primeros puntos para representar aq. ejemplos en que el nativo enfatiza que aún necesita ocurrir la acción (o representa lo hablado, como llega la idea).

Los primos allá en Brasil  usan _˚yo comprar_, _˚yo escribir_ en muchas de esas (infinitivo pessoal). Cada lengua y cada dialecto se va con lo que funciona.  Aparte del italiano, en el otro hilo mencionaba ese bloqueo con la /a/ del imperativo (_me pidió que tom*a*..._).


----------



## Mister Draken

A la pregunta acerca de por qué estaría mal (o bien) se responde con el concepto de "correlación verbal", que está tácitamente incluida en las respuestas de @Azarosa en #11, #15 y #26. Es decir, depende de las *normas de corrección* para cada registro (y para cada sitio): en un registro oral no está mal (en Argentina, al menos); en el registro cuidado y específico se rompe la correlación verbal y es incorrecto. Huelga decir que no es lo mismo una charla en el café, en la calle, en la cancha, en una fiesta con los amigotes que una charla entre personas profesionales (me repito: periodistas, escritores, académicos/universitarios, traductores, correctores, etcétera). Y mucho menos en un escrito, en el cual se supone que se tiene tiempo para pensar lo que se escribe.



Correlación verbal: la *relación que se establece en modo y tiempo entre el verbo de la oración principal y el de la subordinada*. A la correlación temporal o del tiempo a menudo se la conoce con la expresión latina de correlatio tempore.


----------



## Ballenero

¿Y en esta combinación?

Le dije que venga cuando quiera.
Le dije que venga cuando quisiera.
Le dije que viniera cuando quiera.
Le dije que viniera cuando quisiese.

La primera me suena bien,
las otras no sé, no sé.


----------



## Mister Draken

Ballenero said:


> ¿Y en esta combinación?
> 
> Le dije que venga cuando quiera.
> Le dije que venga cuando quisiera.
> Le dije que viniera cuando quiera.
> Le dije que viniera cuando quisiese.
> 
> La primera me suena bien,
> las otras no sé, no sé.



Si te suena bien es porque te has "cansado" de oirla (y quizá hasta de leerla) en tu ámbito. De lo contrario no te sonaría bien. Pero lo cierto es que la forma "correcta", la que respeta la correlación verbal es la cuarta: "Le dije que viniera cuando quisiera/quisiese".


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> entre los hablantes de Chile eso no se estila


 Ok.
Saludos.


----------



## lagartija68

juanjorel said:


> ¿Por qué estaría mal eso?


Es discurso indirecto. Así como cuando referimos discurso en indicativo si el verbo principal está en pasado, cambiamos el tiempo del verbo subordinado, debería pasar lo smismo cuando referismos discurso en imperativo o subjuntivo.

Me dice/ha dicho/dijo: "Voy"
Me dice/ha dicho que viene.
Me dijo que venía.

Le digo/he dicho/dije: "Espero que vengas"
Le digo/he dicho que que espero que venga.
Le dije que esperaba que viniera.

Le digo/dije: "Ven"
Le digo/he dicho que venga.
Le dije que viniera.


----------



## S.V.

> Me dijo que venía.


Un saludo, Lagartija. Con esas, sería el 24.7y RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA. Que las exigencias del subjuntivo viven aparte y el módulo para repetir palabras es más libre: _Ya dije que es inútil_1; _Cuando usted me dijo que es masón_2; _Ya os dije otra vez que es como una lima sorda_3.

En la última: _Mi hermano está ya bueno. Siempre gusta de saber de Vuestra Reverencia. Ya le dije que no le deje de escribir alguna vez_ (1576).


----------

